# best rapper of all time



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

2pac will win whos 2nd? if other list please.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't like rap, but Dr.Dre has some nice beats..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

tupac was better at lyrics but biggie has the best flow ever


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Where is the "none of the above" option??

I couldn't really say who exactly is the best, but none of them are it...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

2pac is the best eminem 2nd I think but then again I dont really know


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Where's Vanilla ice ???


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Where is the "none of the above" option??
> 
> I couldn't really say who exactly is the best, but none of them are it...


 yea sorry i thought of that before but i forgot when i made the poll and i dont see how to edit it so its fucked. thats why i said if other list. but realistically all the top dogs are on there.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

tupac was real, raps the truth...definition of a thug also a great motivator


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

dude it seems like most of the ppl on here are from ny or nj i thought the love for biggie/nas etc would be KILLIN...i guess nys full of pussies like i thought...


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

none rape licks my balls and sucks dog dick


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> tupac was real, raps the truth...definition of a thug also a great motivator


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

J.C. said:


> none rape licks my balls and sucks dog dick


dude contact your insurance and seek medical help. good luck


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

2pac ,no you forgat about -DMX- The DOG


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> 2pac ,no you forgat about -DMX- The DOG


haha. you m**********r you WOULD love dmx. /joking
i also forgot 36mafia,,,one of the greatest imo...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

EAZY IS THE MAN


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Personally-Off that list,I'll take Eric Wright


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*The Game* is coming up in the rap game also


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Cant you tell, thats the -DOG-


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

AK...lil eazy doesnt write his own raps


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

not to mention 8ballmjg and f*cking UGK!! ...damn i fucked this poll up...sorry bitches


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

im not down with all that gangster sh*t, but it seems like you've left a lot of tight cats from back in the day out.. too short? rakim? what about dudes that could just flow, ya know? maybe make it "best gangster rapper of all time? or was that implied? eh.. i'll just shut the hell up...peace.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The best right now is little weezy


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya when i was a kid i wanted to be eazy so dam bad,,, iam white and the drivin snow but man i would go to school in grade 9 with combat boots,a black pull over jacked and a LA hat on ,,,the black shades and the works... i think it was mostly cuz he seemed so tuff and hes only like 5 foot and a half tall ( um kinda short my self) F**K IT RUNS IN THE FAMILY..!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> The best right now is little weezy


lil wayne is the best right now


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

and spice one!!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The Best Right Now, thats right ha ha .


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Where's Vanilla ice ???










wize ass..! lol

hes my fav, white raper.....


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

ICE ICE baby to cold. ha


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> and spice one!!


sh*t i was just chatin at work with a buddy about him tonight ....! dam he was hard core,,,,,spiggity one spiggity one,, me bust a cap up in his ass with the pop gun...bitty by by... spiggity one aimin at ya chest..!!! gotta love rasta rappers,, theres not to many of them


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*THIS GUY IS THE BEST RIGHT NOW!*

Birdman and Lil Wayne!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

mykil73g said:


> im not down with all that gangster sh*t, but it seems like you've left a lot of tight cats from back in the day out.. too short? rakim? what about dudes that could just flow, ya know? maybe make it "best gangster rapper of all time? or was that implied? eh.. i'll just shut the hell up...peace.


 yea man the old school is where its at. tela? damn it feels good to be a gangsta...as i mentioned, this polls fucked. someone should put effort into this m**********r and list alot of choices and we will STILL see the obvious result of 2pac...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pac was good but he was to full of his own sh*t in his raps

he was a much better actor than a raper


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

mykil73g said:


> pac was good but he was to full of his own sh*t in his raps
> 
> he was a much better actor than a raper


why was he full of his own sh*t?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and when the hell did birdman team up with little wayne?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

lil wayne and bird man,there sicc but im not down with them kissing eachother


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> pac was good but he was to full of his own sh*t in his raps
> 
> he was a much better actor than a raper


why was he full of his own sh*t?
[/quote]
well he brags to much,, i dont go for that kinda rap realy... pac was all about himself in his raps


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

What made 2pac real famous, is the jail thing.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

birdmang and wayne kiss? waaaaaaaaaa? i dont under stand?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> birdmang and wayne kiss? waaaaaaaaaa? i dont under stand?


lip to lip!!

it was on smack dvd also


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> What made 2pac real famous, is the jail thing.


it didnt help tyson out much did it...(the jail thang)

why would them kissin be cool? hahaha aww sh*t i still dont belive ya ,,, ! HAS THE WORLD TURNED GAY?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

tupac is worldwide,everyone listens to him

i knows skaters,lesbians,asians,mexican i mean everyone


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dre dog-andre nicatina...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

birdman use to own wayne back in the day... i guess like 4 years ago or so...and now weezy has COMPLETELY flipped the script on him...going as far as making baby admit "weezys the boss" in songs. lil wayne took birdmans place and told him to suck his dick while he was doing it. pac is the boss because he is the nastiest out there today even.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The diamond kid is looking to f*ck little weezy up.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

aww i had to google it for myself,,,,, photo shop man ,,,, that sh*t just aint gangsta


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ha what about 50 cent?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

why no one likes lil wayne????


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think what ruined pac for me was that his cds just keep comin out ,,, right down to the shittyest ryme he ever made just to keep makin pac cds.... kinda like beatin a dead horse ya know what i mean but running with biggie smalls was my fav pac song ever



rhom40 said:


> Ha what about 50 cent?


sell out along with m&m .....thay were just in it for the cash


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> aww i had to google it for myself,,,,, photo shop man ,,,, that sh*t just aint gangsta


you have to see the video...SMACK DVD, you can see if for yourself


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what the crap is SMACK DVD?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I like weezy music, he is cool.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

holy this is a pretty happin topic,,, its kinda goin minute by minute


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

actually eminem is under-rated

you should listen to his lyrics

most of people these days dont even listen to the lyrics of the music


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

i cant believe noone has even MENTIONED goddam jayz and nas.....you ppl are up north!!!! i stay down souffffff we get down to three 6 and sh*t yall are supposed to be reppin them.....YOU f*cking VAG'S!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats weezy hit song now?? he must be big in the usa cuz ive never herd of him up here in hippy land


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

rhom40 said:


> I like weezy music, he is cool.


yea i have acouple of his cd, his music is "koo"

right now on the top of my list besides 2pac is GAME


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

jay z lol lol lol lol naz lol lol lol lol

two suckaz,,,,anyone who says thay like both biggie/naz kneeds a back hand.... its all about beef baby


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> i cant believe noone has even MENTIONED goddam jayz and nas.....you ppl are up north!!!! i stay down souffffff we get down to three 6 and sh*t yall are supposed to be reppin them.....YOU f*cking VAG'S!!!


for some reason i just dislike jay z

nas is real...sick ass MC, nas was hip hop


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

has KOO got anythang to do with pigeons, lol


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm listening to this CD right now...


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I like the GAME but alot of his stuff sounds like 50


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pigeons are gangsta ,,,,,,!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> tupac was real, raps the truth...definition of a thug also a great motivator


tupac was a fake ass little rich boy...he could rap but biggie brought it, plus he was real, he rapped about the streets where he CAME from...tupac had money growing up, biggie was slinging dope.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> pigeons are gangsta ,,,,,,!


what about scrubs?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

um the real matha funkin bird-man..!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> tupac was real, raps the truth...definition of a thug also a great motivator


tupac was a fake ass little rich boy...he could rap but biggie brought it, plus he was real, he rapped about the streets where he CAME from...tupac had money growing up, biggie was slinging dope.
[/quote]
another 2pac hater

people have there opinions, i honestly dont care

2pac lives


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ya pigeons are gansta in the OVEN. ha ha ha .


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> tupac was real, raps the truth...definition of a thug also a great motivator


tupac was a fake ass little rich boy...he could rap but biggie brought it, plus he was real, he rapped about the streets where he CAME from...tupac had money growing up, biggie was slinging dope.
[/quote]
that was what i was talkin about .....! tupac was half bullish


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I like weezy music, he is cool.


yea i have acouple of his cd, his music is "koo"

right now on the top of my list besides 2pac is GAME
[/quote]
game is money. i almost put him on the list but i didnt think everyone would know who he is. his older cd was his best. hes very repedative...but the beats are so good i dont mind banging.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

2 pac was a poser. he was one of the fakeist gansta rappers of all time. and he got himself killed for acting like a punk. 
Yeah he had some cool songs. but the whole picture turned out to be a joke. cause he wasen't who he rapped about being. he wasen't a gansta. he didn't grow up in the hood. he went to a private school.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> Ya pigeons are gansta in the OVEN. ha ha ha .


blaaaaaaa


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

your talking about his mainstream cds blacklabel?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

All the ones that are making MONEY is the best. The -RHOM40-


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> 2 pac was a poser. he was one of the fakeist gansta rappers of all time. and he got himself killed for acting like a punk.
> Yeah he had some cool songs. but the whole picture turned out to be a joke. cause he wasen't who he rapped about being. he wasen't a gansta. he didn't grow up in the hood. he went to a private school.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> Ya pigeons are gansta in the OVEN. ha ha ha .


MYYYYY BBBOOOOIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> 2 pac was a poser. he was one of the fakeist gansta rappers of all time. and he got himself killed for acting like a punk.
> Yeah he had some cool songs. but the whole picture turned out to be a joke. cause he wasen't who he rapped about being. he wasen't a gansta. he didn't grow up in the hood. he went to a private school.











[/quote]

what didn't ya know. he didn't turn gansta till after he was a rapper. then he started a bunch of sh*t because he thought he was hot sh*t. and he got himself killed because of it. 
Biggie should have shot his ass for trien to mess with his woman..... maybe he did. well the first time anyways. the second time was simply because him and his "gang" beat down some dude in a casino and the real ganstas blasted his ass. now thats gangsta.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

cops kill pac foooo... everyone knows that...bad ass cops


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow you know alot of info about him...tell me more


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just watch the movie..!

the bio movie of his death was pretty good much music has played it a thousand times


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> wow you know alot of info about him...tell me more


thats really all. I mean theres more but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Pac and B.I.G. no rapper will ever come close....I still bump 2pac and I can never get sick of his songs nor biggie's


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

exactly it doesnt matter

the end tupac is one of the greatest rapper, as for MCing it comes down to rakim


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> 2 pac was a poser. he was one of the fakeist gansta rappers of all time. and he got himself killed for acting like a punk.
> Yeah he had some cool songs. but the whole picture turned out to be a joke. cause he wasen't who he rapped about being. he wasen't a gansta. he didn't grow up in the hood. he went to a private school.











[/quote]

what didn't ya know. he didn't turn gansta till after he was a rapper. then he started a bunch of sh*t because he thought he was hot sh*t. and he got himself killed because of it. 
Biggie should have shot his ass for trien to mess with his woman..... maybe he did. well the first time anyways. the second time was simply because him and his "gang" beat down some dude in a casino and the real ganstas blasted his ass. now thats gangsta.
[/quote]

I don't listen too rap at all( more into Jam bands) but didn't tupac (AKA one pac) get shot in testicle's...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> wow you know alot of info about him...tell me more


thats really all. I mean theres more but it really doesn't matter.
[/quote]
OL' MAN TIME.....SHUT IT UP......THIS IS 07 DUDE


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Where is KRS 1??

I like em Ol Skoo

And KRS is still making great tracks!!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> exactly it doesnt matter
> 
> the end tupac is one of the greatest rapper, as for MCing it comes down to rakim


rakim is tight WHAT ABOUT TELA?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Mac Dre is thizzle Too


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

exactly this is the 07 and people are still remembering and listening to pac and forever will

but lets move on...no one listens to dirty souf music, underground etc.?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> 2 pac was a poser. he was one of the fakeist gansta rappers of all time. and he got himself killed for acting like a punk.
> Yeah he had some cool songs. but the whole picture turned out to be a joke. cause he wasen't who he rapped about being. he wasen't a gansta. he didn't grow up in the hood. he went to a private school.











[/quote]

what didn't ya know. he didn't turn gansta till after he was a rapper. then he started a bunch of sh*t because he thought he was hot sh*t. and he got himself killed because of it. 
Biggie should have shot his ass for trien to mess with his woman..... maybe he did. well the first time anyways. the second time was simply because him and his "gang" beat down some dude in a casino and the real ganstas blasted his ass. now thats gangsta.
[/quote]

I don't listen too rap at all( more into Jam bands) but didn't tupac (AKA one pac) get shot in testicle's...
[/quote]
c6...come on now. dont you hear your wife calling? do you know about the blue devil?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> 2 pac was a poser. he was one of the fakeist gansta rappers of all time. and he got himself killed for acting like a punk.
> Yeah he had some cool songs. but the whole picture turned out to be a joke. cause he wasen't who he rapped about being. he wasen't a gansta. he didn't grow up in the hood. he went to a private school.











[/quote]

what didn't ya know. he didn't turn gansta till after he was a rapper. then he started a bunch of sh*t because he thought he was hot sh*t. and he got himself killed because of it. 
Biggie should have shot his ass for trien to mess with his woman..... maybe he did. well the first time anyways. the second time was simply because him and his "gang" beat down some dude in a casino and the real ganstas blasted his ass. now thats gangsta.
[/quote]

I don't listen too rap at all( more into Jam bands) but didn't tupac (AKA one pac) get shot in testicle's...
[/quote]
c6...come on now. dont you hear your wife calling? do you know about the blue devil?
[/quote]

yea, but I don't have 100k+ too spend since I put the order in for a ZO6 and had a 823sqft deck on the house
no the wife's still working in the ER...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> 2 pac was a poser. he was one of the fakeist gansta rappers of all time. and he got himself killed for acting like a punk.
> Yeah he had some cool songs. but the whole picture turned out to be a joke. cause he wasen't who he rapped about being. he wasen't a gansta. he didn't grow up in the hood. he went to a private school.











[/quote]

what didn't ya know. he didn't turn gansta till after he was a rapper. then he started a bunch of sh*t because he thought he was hot sh*t. and he got himself killed because of it. 
Biggie should have shot his ass for trien to mess with his woman..... maybe he did. well the first time anyways. the second time was simply because him and his "gang" beat down some dude in a casino and the real ganstas blasted his ass. now thats gangsta.
[/quote]

I don't listen too rap at all( more into Jam bands) but didn't tupac (AKA one pac) get shot in testicle's...
[/quote]
c6...come on now. dont you hear your wife calling? do you know about the blue devil?
[/quote]

yea, but I don't have 100k+ too spend since I put the order in for a ZO6 and had a 823sqft deck on the house
no the wife's still working in the ER...
[/quote]
tell your old man to sell the zo6 whils its worth somthin and put money toward the "zo7" no offense toawards your wife. anyome who works in the er has more work ethic than me... just a cheap shot to get a rise out of your p*ssy ass.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you forgot some of the greats
Sans Pression
















1 Etranjj








yvon kreve








K.maro


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

leave it to joey;s to smoke crack in my thread.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> leave it to joey;s to smoke crack in my thread.


leave my and my glass dick alone, / smokes crack pipe in corner


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The only hip hop I really listen to anymore besides some old skool is Underground

Atmosphere
MF Doom
Sage Francis
Brother Ali
Jedi Mind trick
Eyedea
Aesop Rock
EL P

I do like Dre, Snoop, some pac and biggie, eminem, and most of the rest on the list, BUT I dont consider any of them to "the best"

Honestly... I dont think there really is a "best of all time"

too hard to make such a distinction...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

has anyone heard of KILO ALI? LOVE IN YA MOUTH? 
this is my number one beach song without question to get some p*ssy (wrap it and tap it)



Bake at 98.6° said:


> The only hip hop I really listen to anymore besides some old skool is Underground
> 
> Atmosphere
> MF Doom
> ...


please stop being so logical. youre going to break the thread.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BlackLabel said:


> The only hip hop I really listen to anymore besides some old skool is Underground
> 
> Atmosphere
> MF Doom
> ...


please stop being so logical. youre going to break the thread.
[/quote]

Sorry


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

yo i bes understanding what hes says yo aiiit
dag yo son wat da deal is fa rizzle b this is a rap thread ya heard, 
word to big bird mo'fos


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

joey said:


> yo i bes understanding what hes says yo aiiit
> dag yo son wat da deal is fa rizzle b this is a rap thread ya heard,
> word to big bird mo'fos


you sound kinda gangsta

if you have no interest in this thread no need to post in here


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> yo i bes understanding what hes says yo aiiit
> dag yo son wat da deal is fa rizzle b this is a rap thread ya heard,
> word to big bird mo'fos


you sound kinda gangsta

if you have no interest in this thread no need to post in here
[/quote]
dude read the thread, i have posted other artists, i was posting that casue blakclabel asked not to be so logical, my last post was a joke







i see my jokes are no good here
/ goes back to smoking crack


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow joey'd i was joking lol

dont take it to the nipple get all hard

as for smoking crack


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> actually eminem is under-rated
> 
> you should listen to his lyrics
> 
> most of people these days dont even listen to the lyrics of the music


dis doo spits da truf.
[white people]This man is telling the truth.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

joey said:


> yo i bes understanding what hes says yo aiiit
> dag yo son wat da deal is fa rizzle b this is a rap thread ya heard,
> word to big bird mo'fos


you sound kinda gangsta

if you have no interest in this thread no need to post in here
[/quote]
dude read the thread, i have posted other artists, i was posting that casue blakclabel asked not to be so logical, my last post was a joke







i see my jokes are no good here
/ *goes back to smoking crack*
[/quote]

Yo pass that Shiz to me brah...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> yo i bes understanding what hes says yo aiiit
> dag yo son wat da deal is fa rizzle b this is a rap thread ya heard,
> word to big bird mo'fos


you sound kinda gangsta

if you have no interest in this thread no need to post in here
[/quote]
dude read the thread, i have posted other artists, i was posting that casue blakclabel asked not to be so logical, my last post was a joke







i see my jokes are no good here
/ *goes back to smoking crack*
[/quote]

Yo pass that Shiz to brah...
[/quote]
sorry i didnt know we were doing puff puff pass, my bad yo


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> actually eminem is under-rated
> 
> you should listen to his lyrics
> 
> most of people these days dont even listen to the lyrics of the music


dis doo spits da truf.
[white people]This man is telling the truth.
[/quote]
his voice and style might be a little annoying but his lyrics makes him one of the best


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> wow joey'd i was joking lol
> 
> dont take it to the nipple get all hard
> 
> as for smoking crack

















lolol i think i woke up my nieghbors laughing


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

joey said:


> wow joey'd i was joking lol
> 
> dont take it to the nipple get all hard
> 
> as for smoking crack

















lolol i think i woke up my nieghbors laughing
[/quote]
curious of why you were laughing lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> wow joey'd i was joking lol
> 
> dont take it to the nipple get all hard
> 
> as for smoking crack

















lolol i think i woke up my nieghbors laughing
[/quote]
curious of why you were laughing lol
[/quote]
lolol i cant stop ebverytime i read it i can teven say it
dont take it to nipple get all hard lololloolol omg thats so good.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

dont forget about big L one of the best lyricicist


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> dont forget about big L one of the best lyricicist


a key of coke is a pie, when im lifted im high, i got new kicks so im fly.......its been a while, but big L was the man, big up R.I.P


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

SNAKEBITE said:


> dont forget about big L one of the best lyricicist


WINNAH!!!!

Where is Big L on this poll??

I woulda voted for Big L over any of these other guys...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

joey said:


> wow joey'd i was joking lol
> 
> dont take it to the nipple get all hard
> 
> as for smoking crack

















lolol i think i woke up my nieghbors laughing
[/quote]
curious of why you were laughing lol
[/quote]
lolol i cant stop ebverytime i read it i can teven say it
dont take it to nipple get all hard lololloolol omg thats so good.
[/quote]
This is not a hoe in the sense of havin a p*ssy
But a p*ssy havin no God Damn sense, try and push me
I tried to inore him and talk to the Lord
Pray for him, cause some fools just love to perform
You know the type loud as a motor bike
But wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight
-jayz... who NOONE is reppin...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

don't get me started with big L lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> wow you know alot of info about him...tell me more


thats really all. I mean theres more but it really doesn't matter.
[/quote]
OL' MAN TIME.....SHUT IT UP......THIS IS 07 DUDE
[/quote]

right on you know the year. wanna cookie?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> wow you know alot of info about him...tell me more


thats really all. I mean theres more but it really doesn't matter.
[/quote]
OL' MAN TIME.....SHUT IT UP......THIS IS 07 DUDE
[/quote]

right on you know the year. wanna cookie?
[/quote]
im assuming we both know thw year...however you are older..so i am submitting to you..the wiser.../no sarcasm


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I saw what you wrote before the edit, that was gangsta and very scary at the same time

where's Chris Hansen


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> I saw what you wrote before the edit, that was gangsta and very scary at the same time
> 
> where's Chris Hanson


i wanna know what he wrote before the edit


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

what about wu tang, talib kweli, brother lynch


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thePman said:


> what about wu tang, talib kweli, brother lynch










who are those guys............








not bad guys, im not the biggest wu tang fan, my older brother is , i know he filled my ipod with all thier crap


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lest not we forget necro and his hard work and wonderful additions to the industry








When I come home from work
I'm fiendin' for an eight-ball
I got crack on my mind
I'm hearing cocaine call
Telling me to beep the dealer to deliver me stuff
Keep it a secret from my wife, cuz she thinks I don't use 
drugs
There I was, bleeding from my nose and damn
I couldn't breathe, but I'm still thinking about the next 
gram
It's Friday night and I'm not trying to leave my crib doped
I'll kill myself while the dealer's eating Japanese food
I ain't got no pride, While buying the sh*t
I'm lying to myself telling the runner I'm trying to quit
It's all make believe, I pretend that I'm true
When you give me credit, I'll dodge you every chance that I
get to
Even if its good, I'll sniff it up in a minute
Beep you back and complain that you put too much cut in it
If you fall for that and bring me a new sack
I'll be making more crazy faces than a JIM CAREY on crack
Cuz yo I'm ripped, I owe you loot
Plus I annoy you
I deserve to be murdered, but the coke is doing it for you
I got nerve, can you put them pills on my bill
Yo I tell you we're friends and yo we don't even chill
I need drugs

I need drugs

Baking soda, cocaine, how sweet
I need to find me a crack pipe and I'm complete
I got these crack dealers chasing me through the cement 
jungle
Cuz they gave me sh*t to sell and yo I smoked the whole 
bundle
Yo I can't front - I got dope in my spleen
And I'm telling everyone at this N.A. meeting I'm thirty 
days
clean
I won't die even with tuberculosis
I could go on forever mixing dope with my methadone dosage
You could find me at Brighton Beach or Coney Island 
Or Rikers Island
My crack pipe's my violin
I play along to the police siren
My eyes squint looking for crack on the floor 
picking up breadcrumbs and lint
I don't know who I am, ask me I couldn't say
I took a chance and tried to get clean and it lasted one day
Tried to go to rehab too but couldn't get admitted
And if money's missing from your pocketbook you know
who did it
I need drugs

I need drugs

As a young teen I started with marijuana
Then graduated to coke cuz I needed something stronger
Mescaline, dust, downers, injections sensation
I love to experience a patient's medication
I smoked the drugs off the back of my hands
All I need is a hit of it and I'll create a new dance
Protect yourself, baby cover yourself up
My body swings all over once my seizure erupts
Into a frenzy, on the phone I got thirty sack
But when we meet face-to-face, I got ten dollars less
Made up my mind, I'm quittin' I'm swearing in tears
I'm not gonna get high, I'll only drink beers
Can't sit and wait for my dealer to come provide it
Gotta party to go to and I'm the only one invited
I'll search the whole house for the damn white mouse
And when I finally find it, I'll sniff the whole ounce
I need drugs

I need drugs

Dealer, listen to me
When I come home from work
Fiendin' for an eight-ball
Nose candy on my mind
I've come to realize, you need me
And if you want me to keep coppin'
Give me a free piece
It's my birthday
Yesterday
Anyway
I'm gonna go sniff this
I'll beep you in an hour
I hate you


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

joey said:


> lest not we forget necro and his hard work and wonderful additions to the industry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real old school but its still alright


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePman said:


> lest not we forget necro and his hard work and wonderful additions to the industry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real old school but its still alright
[/quote]

I saw Necro live 2 weeks ago at Sounds of the Underground in Sayerville NJ

It was pretty dam cool!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

did you get shot, or use crack???


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> wow you know alot of info about him...tell me more


thats really all. I mean theres more but it really doesn't matter.
[/quote]
OL' MAN TIME.....SHUT IT UP......THIS IS 07 DUDE
[/quote]

right on you know the year. wanna cookie?
[/quote]
im assuming we both know thw year...however you are older..so i am submitting to you..the wiser.../no sarcasm
[/quote]
ahh ok. I was thrown by the post. wasn't sure wtf you were talking about. was gonna get all OG gansta on you.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I've been shot at lest 25 times when it comes at to from 75-90 yard's, it just bounces off I'm talking about bird shot up too 3 shot...

so am I gangsta...or just another hunter???


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> did you get shot, or use crack???











baking soda cocaine how sweet i need to find me a crack pipe and im complete, got these crack dealers chasing me through the cement jungle cause they gave me sh*t to sell and yo il smoked the whole bundle, i need drugs


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow 7 pages and there has been no mention of Big L!!
He was definitley one of the greatest.
I always thought Tupac was great. Biggie too..And I love Big L's lyrics and beats equally.

For those of you who don't know Big L here you go..Man is he ever sick.

This song is called "Ebonics" and the lyrics are sweet. The vid is kinda funny, but its just a vid someone made for it..its not the actual vid. But whats important is the song














This is one of his freestyles thats on one his albums too. Sick as helll.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> Vanilla Ice










right on...... he may have sucked but he started somthin BIG for white rapers


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> dont forget about big L one of the best lyricicist


WINNAH!!!!

Where is Big L on this poll??

I woulda voted for Big L over any of these other guys...
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I got shot at once. I was riding in my pals blue camero in the south side of town. Pop pop.. "hey dude I think were in the wrong neighborhood"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Shaq and Fu Schnickens FTW?

Or how 'bout Troy Hudson repping with 78 records sold in two weeks...or Ron Artest's huge-ass record...?

Or maybe not.

Nobody's mentioning a fake-assed Jamaican-wannabe from Canada...why not?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Shaq and Fu Schnickens FTW?
> 
> Or how 'bout Troy Hudson repping with 78 records sold in two weeks...or Ron Artest's huge-ass record...?
> 
> ...


who...*SNOW*?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good call, Catbite...

I have to say Run DMC was the first group that I could kind of get into and I was wayyy too far into V-Ice, but I haven't been all that great of a rap fan over time. I like some Snoop Dogg every so often, but I don't listen to much these days...the closest I usually get is (alleged) rap-rock like Rage and Kid Rock.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Snakebite..I did skim through every page. But I didn't look closely at it all.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

mykil73g said:


> im not down with all that gangster sh*t, but it seems like you've left a lot of tight cats from back in the day out.. too short? rakim? what about dudes that could just flow, ya know? maybe make it "best gangster rapper of all time? or was that implied? eh.. i'll just shut the hell up...peace.












PE
NWA
RUN DMC


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my man K.maro




this one is way out of sync but its a dope song







SNAKEBITE said:


> Shaq and Fu Schnickens FTW?
> 
> Or how 'bout Troy Hudson repping with 78 records sold in two weeks...or Ron Artest's huge-ass record...?
> 
> ...


who...*SNOW*?
[/quote]
go snow infarmer i lik ya boom boom dere


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Wow 7 pages and there has been no mention of Big L!!
> He was definitley one of the greatest.
> I always thought Tupac was great. Biggie too..And I love Big L's lyrics and beats equally.


+1

big l had some SICK rhymes.

theres also no mention of guru, rakim, or a lot of the old school queens bridge guys.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> exactly it doesnt matter
> 
> the end tupac is one of the greatest rapper, *as for MCing it comes down to rakim*


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> did you get shot, or use crack???


Naw...

Sayerville is a burb, and sounds of the underground tour is mostly a metal show..

I think they just threw Necro in for a little something different...

I did drink a hell of a lot of beers and hurt my shoulder after a crowd surfer landed on me...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SNAKEBITE said:


> exactly it doesnt matter
> 
> the end tupac is one of the greatest rapper, *as for MCing it comes down to rakim*


[/quote]

really? because i don't see guru or rakim listed in the poll.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i dont see it either, but like you said "theres also no mention of guru,rakim..."

which i "mentioned" already


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Brotha Lynch hung should be up there

Season of da Sicc is the greatest album, EVER!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SNAKEBITE said:


> i dont see it either, but like you said "theres also no mention of guru,rakim..."
> 
> which i "mentioned" already


and from what i saw in the post, there was none. i don't have the time or patience to flip through 7 pages of who people think are their favorite rapper, so don't flatter yourself.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hitler said:


> Brotha Lynch hung should be up there
> 
> Season of da Sicc is the greatest album, EVER!!!!!


definalty have to agree with you on that one..aswell as mac dre..Young Black Brotha tape was sick

no..krs1..no big l as mention..no Immortal Technique..theres really no such thing as a number 1 rapper..everybody has different style of flow..

btw--snakebite your avatar is already in use just to give you heads up..you might be getting a pm from the member that has it..killarbee...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> Brotha Lynch hung should be up there
> 
> Season of da Sicc is the greatest album, EVER!!!!!


definalty have to agree with you on that one..aswell as mac dre..Young Black Brotha tape was sick

no..krs1..no big l as mention..no Immortal Technique..theres really no such thing as a number 1 rapper..everybody has different style of flow..

btw--snakebite your avatar is already in use just to give you heads up..you might be getting a pm from the member that has it..killarbee...
[/quote]
krs one and big L has already be mentioned also...these two are one of the greatest MCs

like rafeal stated, people have different style so in the peoples eye view everyone has there own best rapper


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

hyphen said:


> i dont see it either, but like you said "theres also no mention of guru,rakim..."
> 
> which i "mentioned" already


and from what i saw in the post, there was none. i don't have the time or patience to flip through 7 pages of who people think are their favorite rapper, so don't flatter yourself.
[/quote]
if you dont have the time or patience to read my thread please dont post dude. i wouldnt go into a gun fight with a gdamn knife. no hard feelings.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

EMINEM!!


----------

